# Combination microwave oven



## bid (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi

My Motorhome has no oven or microwave but is does have space for one or the other. My wife wondered whether a combination microwave oven could be the answer. Has anyone got any experience of one? I would welcome your comments and suggestions. Many Thanks.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Only if the wattage is low enough Bid, or you will be blowing the campsite fuses every time you re-heat the curry!! :roll: 

Check before you lash out with the hard-earned! :wink: 

Dave


----------



## telll (Jun 15, 2008)

They will use far too much juice !!


tell


----------



## Cate (Jun 13, 2010)

*Consider a halogen cooker.*

We were on a site last week and saw someone cooking outside their caravan with a halogen cooker. The owner of this strange device couldn't praise it highly enough. It was connected to the electrics. JML make them . They retailat £approx. £50. However, Makro have them on special from next Wednesday at£19.99 plus vat. I'll be first in the queue to buy one.


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

We have had 2 Combo/micros and I would have thought that they would be too heavy to go in a motorhome. The one we have now is a cookworks from Asda. We have had this one for 5 years and its been ok but I wouldn't put it in a motorhome.

Microwave: 1200 watts
Grill: 950 watts
Convection: 950 watts

Power output: 800 watts

Oven capacity: 20 litres

Weight: 16.6kg

External dimensions: 458(w)x295(h)x488(d)mm


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

We have a combo 700w micro and 1600w oven I think never had a problem just don't put all electricals on at once


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: Consider a halogen cooker.*



Cate said:


> We were on a site last week and saw someone cooking outside their caravan with a halogen cooker. The owner of this strange device couldn't praise it highly enough. It was connected to the electrics. JML make them . They retailat £approx. £50. However, Makro have them on special from next Wednesday at£19.99 plus vat. I'll be first in the queue to buy one.


Hi.
We have one of these JML ovens which are perfect for me when Sandra's at work, you can cook anything in them, or should I say even I can cook stuff in it, otherwise it's toast or the fish shop!! :roll:

A bit big for the motor home, storage of the glass cooking bowl might be a bit of a problem knowing how clumsy we are.


----------



## Cate (Jun 13, 2010)

*halogen oven*

Dunno. the woman who was using the oven was praising it to high heaven. Certainly convinced me.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

How do you clean around the element thingy in the top.
It gets splattered with gease etc and I dont know how to clean it???
Infact mine has blown up and I think it might be because I have been trying to clean it with a small brush and have broken the element.
I will buy another one as im lost without it.


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

I have a Proline (Comets) combination microwave/oven at home. 

The problem is you cannot use the microwave until the oven has cooled down. 

So once you have cooked the main dish in the oven you cannot nuke your veg!

I gave up using the oven part and just microwave in it, so I wouldn't recommend one like mine for your motorhome.

Regards

Lorna


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

locovan said:


> How do you clean around the element thingy in the top.
> It gets splattered with gease etc and I dont know how to clean it???
> Infact mine has blown up and I think it might be because I have been trying to clean it with a small brush and have broken the element.
> I will buy another one as im lost without it.


Hi.
If its one of those JML thingies you just put hot water with some washing up liquid in the bowl turn it on the wash cycle and it cleans itself, it just swirls the water around with the hot air blower.

Never neaded/tried to clean anywhere electrical.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

While we are on the subject of microwave ovens in motorhomes, can anyone advise me where I can replace/ repair the Sharp Carousel Double Grill Convection Microwave oven R-820B I have in my American RV that has given up the ghost? (Runs on 110 by the way).

I do have a JML Halogen Oven that is a boon when the grandchildren are here demanding pizzas. I bought 5 of these on the internet from JML at Christmas for presents. Only 4 were delivered, it took me nearly 2 months to get the last one from them. Meanwhile during the wait I saw an identical JML one in Wilkinsons (in Canterbury Mavis) that was nearly £10 cheaper.

Looks as if mine in the kitchen will be travelling with us in the RV now unless I manage to get the microwave sorted out.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

rayrecrok said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > How do you clean around the element thingy in the top.
> ...


The heating ring in the top got splashed and brown when I cooked meat --turning it to wash only cleans the bowl and the 2 stands.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I think 38Rover would have a problem on a 3amp French municipal site :? :? :?


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

I have one of those halogen ovens...and also swear by it. My combo microvawe gets used to warm Clive's bake beans and Easy oats ! Mavis you just need to boil water in the bowl with the lid on, and the steam cleans the top.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Dinks123 said:


> I have one of those halogen ovens...and also swear by it. My combo microvawe gets used to warm Clive's bake beans and Easy oats ! Mavis you just need to boil water in the bowl with the lid on, and the steam cleans the top.


Ahhh That is the answer is it Ok I will buy another one and try it. :wink:


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

We bought a Combi/Microwave in Spain last year €96, it is an Orbegoza, and it was the best we have ever had, like everything else watch what you put on with it or you will trip thge electrics.

We als bought a Remoska this year and run it off our Genny when not on Electric, again absolutely brilliant.

As for the Halogen oven, again we found this great but, it died in Spain last year along with our old microwave.

We only paid £49 for the halogen oven from JML, and we use to do the Christmas Turkey in it.

regards


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Dinks123 said:


> I have one of those halogen ovens...and also swear by it. My combo microvawe gets used to warm Clive's bake beans and Easy oats ! Mavis you just need to boil water in the bowl with the lid on, and the steam cleans the top.


I said that!.

They are a blokes dream just chuck hot water in and they clean themself's, shove the plates in the sink for erindoors when she come home from work and I can go fishing.

Simples.. :wink: ...


----------

